# Redfish on Fly



## gatorb8 (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like the Redfish bite is out of the bag "so to speak" so I'll spill this one:
https://vimeo.com/52412459

don't laugh to hard!


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

I guess you can say it is out of the bag...lol today I was looking out towards pass during lunch from my window at work so I decided to drive up to sherman cove inlet and sho enough birds where feeding like crazy out there. Rumor is if you toss cut bait in ICW you will hook up with a Bull within 10 min, but like I said it is just a rumor....haha.


----------



## gatorb8 (Oct 30, 2012)

oops! I think I was supposed to put this in the "Inshore Reports" page.....
Noob!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

That was way cool:thumbup:.


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ha. "Secret location". Nice.


----------



## lucky (Mar 23, 2012)

Good video! Thanks for laugh, and for leaving the music out. Annoying when stuff flies out of the boat.


----------



## gatorb8 (Oct 30, 2012)

lucky said:


> Good video! Thanks for laugh, and for leaving the music out. Annoying when stuff flies out of the boat.


Yeah, that was one of my favorite waterproof gloves, was not gonna let that get out of sight on a cold day!
glad you laughed!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

What fly are you throwing? 8wt or 10wt? I am a fly fishing newbie, so please excuse my excessive questions.


----------



## gatorb8 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mfeldman said:


> What fly are you throwing? 8wt or 10wt? I am a fly fishing newbie, so please excuse my excessive questions.


12 wt, 8 or 10 would be hard on the Redfish
fly:


----------



## ShimanoRed (May 12, 2011)

that is a good looking fish but at least you didnt lose your glove..


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

I was gonna pm you for those numbers haha cant wait to break my flyrod out too!! im stil stuck in gainesville


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Now that looked like FUN!! Thanks


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow, looked like one of our bluefish or striper blitzes up north, minus the dead pogeys floating on the surface! Nice going!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Got me my first fly rod n reel ur post pushed me to go for it.

Right now im fishing freshwater when I go to salt do i need salt specific gear?


----------



## gatorb8 (Oct 30, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Got me my first fly rod n reel ur post pushed me to go for it.
> 
> Right now im fishing freshwater when I go to salt do i need salt specific gear?


you definately want good salt capable gear that won't rust and rinse it thoroughly after each use!

see ya out there!
Capt. Ron said "If it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen out there"


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

NICE JOB!.....they are thick right now!
i guess i "need" a go pro


----------



## gatorb8 (Oct 30, 2012)

or you could get a poor man's GoPro like me!:thumbsup:


----------

